# Como instalar Open ERP en Gentoo

## terracenter

Hola, estoy tratando de hacer un manual de instalación de Open ERP  http://terracenter.blogspot.com/ agradecería sus comentarios y ayuda con algunos errores que tengo.

Con esto funciona el servidor y el cliente GTK.

No he podido instalar el cliente Web por el error de turbogers al momento e la instalación.

Entiendo que el error, es que hay un problema de compactibilidad entre python 2.6 y turbogers?

Si esto es correcto tengo dos preguntas?

1) Ahora, reviando tengo lo siguiente:

# ls -l /usr/lib/py

    python2.5/ python2.6/

Pero cuando hago eselect pryhton list muestra:

[1]   python2.6 *

Es posible decirle a Gentoo que utilice pyhton 2.5 para ese paquete?

O

2) Revisando google encontre esta pagina: http://turbogears.org/2.0/docs/main/DownloadInstall.html

que explica lo siguiente:

Automatic Installation

If this is your first time using TurboGears you can use the bootstrap script. tg2-bootstrap.py is a custom virtualenv script. It will:

        * create a virtualenv for you

        * install the latest TurboGears in it

Download and run the script with the following commands:

wget http://www.turbogears.org/2.0/downloads/current/tg2-bootstrap.py

python tg2-bootstrap.py --no-site-packages tg2env

Eso lo hice, y baja algunos paquetes y los instala pero quedan en mi home:

/home/usuario/tg2env/lib/python2.6/site-packages/tg.devtools-2.0.2-py2.6.egg

Ahora, si este es el paque que necesito, como le digo a gentoo que lo utilice.

Mañana realizare pruebas con el servidor Linux, clientes  Linux GTK y Clientes Guindows GTK y les comentare luego los resultados.

Gracias por sus comentarios.

Freddy Taborda

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Te estás complicando al intentar hacer las cosas por fuera de portage cuando ya hay algunos ebuilds disponibles en bugzilla. Deja que portage haga todo el trabajo automáticamente  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

Aprovecho este hilo para realizár una pregunta....¿Que es openerp?

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ni idea, pero que hay un ebuild, lo hay...

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola...
> 
> Aprovecho este hilo para realizár una pregunta....¿Que es openerp?
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Es un software para gestión empresarial. Mas info: http://www.openerpspain.com/

----------

## Coghan

De casualidad me he encontrado con esta guía de instalación para Gentoo, igual vale de algo:

http://terracenter.blogspot.com/2009/10/como-instalar-openerp-en-gentoo.html

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> De casualidad me he encontrado con esta guía de instalación para Gentoo, igual vale de algo:
> 
> http://terracenter.blogspot.com/2009/10/como-instalar-openerp-en-gentoo.html

 

Por el nombre del blog y del autor del hilo, evidentemente son la misma persona  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Jeje, vaya, creo que lo cazamos.   :Razz: 

Si es que ya no se leer los post.

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, después de la garrafada de antes igual esto compensa...

Al parecer en el overlay zugaina están los ebuild de la versión 5.0.3. Posiblemente retocándolos un poco los puedas adaptar a la versión 5.0.6

----------

## terracenter

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Bueno, después de la garrafada de antes igual esto compensa...
> 
> Al parecer en el overlay zugaina están los ebuild de la versión 5.0.3. Posiblemente retocándolos un poco los puedas adaptar a la versión 5.0.6

 

Gracias a todos lo que respodieron, y perdonen la distancia.

Esta muy interesante lo de este sitio overlay zugaina, no sabia que ya estaban ahi, voy a probar para que tal tal funciona.

Ahora si alguien sabe del error que deje publicado al inicio, ya que es lo unico que me falta por solucionar, para poder instalar todo los paquetes mas recientes, y el problema lo tengo es con el cliente web.

Como les comente, con el servidor corriendo en gentoo, y los clientes GTK en Linux y Windows todo funciona muy bien, pero quiero poder ejecutar el cliente web, para asi poder tener todo completo.

Gracias por sus valiosos aportes

----------

## Coghan

Hoy me he encontrado en http://code.google.com/p/yarik-overlay/ tiene el ebuild para la última versión 5.0.6.

----------

## terracenter

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Hoy me he encontrado en http://code.google.com/p/yarik-overlay/ tiene el ebuild para la última versión 5.0.6.

 

Hola a todos

Aquí les dejo un material que en la medida de lo posible estaré actualizando, espero que les sirva a todos,  los comentarios, correcciones o mejoras serán bien recibidas.

http://www.humanbyte.net/content/instalaci%C3%B3n-de-openerp6-en-gentoo-linux

Saludos

----------

